# [SOLVED] My documents opening at start up



## ChrisF (Nov 14, 2007)

Everytime my computer boots up, I get nothing but a black screen and My Documents opens up. I've tried MSconfig multiple times with no success. I'm not really what you call a computer expert, so I'm not sure what else could be the problem. My Documents is the only thing that will start up also. I don't even see my background on the desktop or the start toolbar or anything.

Help?


----------



## kooldude155 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: My documents opening at start up*

erm i had the same problem, and i found out what it was, i think it might be the same thing, its happened because "Explorer.exe" may have gotten affected, or the original path has been changed?, once your computer has booted up, and your my documents has loaded, Hold Ctrl + Alt and press Delete, then the Windows Task Manager loads up, Goto, File>New Task (Run...) then a dialog should open up Type "Regedit" then search through:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon
Then look for a string called "Shell" double click then another dialog should open, in the field "Value Data" type "Explorer.exe", close regedit at the top of the "windows task manager" click shut down then choose Restart, after restarting see if that works, i hope it works it did for me! =] good luck let me know if it works or not, thanks!


----------



## ChrisF (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: My documents opening at start up*

You, sir, are amazing.
Thank you very much.
Works perfect now.


----------



## Cstevens (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: My documents opening at start up*

Have any of you gotten pop-ups telling you, "Cyberlink Power Cinema Resident is not working"?

I have been told it has something to do with the DVD on my computer which runs Microsoft Vista.

The problem that has popped up since then, certain items on a page will not open or download. It appears only on certain items, yet the internet explorer appears to be working okay.

Haven't been able to find anything about this on-line or when there will be a fix.

I would appreciate any input and if others have been experiencing the same problem.


----------



## kooldude155 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: My documents opening at start up*

Lol thank you alot ! =]


----------



## Cstevens (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: My documents opening at start up*

I just received a notice that Kooldude155 replied to my posting how do I read his reply. Clare


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: My documents opening at start up*

It's right above your post . But he wasn't responding to your question. Your problem does not appear to be the same, so you may want to start your own thread and ask there. Be sure to provide as many details as possible too.

Read THIS


----------

